# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Kennt jemand den Hochalm-Trail in Hinterglemm

## noox

Ist den Hochalm-Trail in Hinterglemm schon jemand gefahren? Man fährt angeblich mit der Reiterkogelbahn rauf, dann weiter rauf und Richtung Westen. Am Grat entlang. Aber scheinbar wieder ab der Hälfte des Berges wieder auf die Schotterstraße.

Ist den schon jemand gefahren? Wie ist der?

freeride.bike-circus.at/de/trails/hochalm-trail/

----------


## huidiwui

Dammed der Trail is sicher genial, war letzten Freitag aus Mangel an Wissen und Möglichkeiten ohne Seilbahn nur im 1. Stock der Runde unterwegs. Auf der Karte die rote Tour bei Lindling Richtung Hochalm. Sehr sehr staubig dort wegen einiger Baustellen oben bei der Rosswaldhütte. 
Aber diese Tour sollte echt super sein. 
Talschuss is dort auch a Wahnsinn was die Naturkomponente angeht (und der scary Baumzipfleweg is da auch)...

----------

